# From average to hunter eyes: is it possible with surgery?



## Lorsss (Jul 22, 2019)

This is an example of what I consider *10/10* eyes:
*they are really vertically narrow *and are partially hooded
*







let's take for example this old picture of me*
I consider my eyes average: they are *vertically wider *and less hooded
*





Do you think it's possible to get vertically narrow eyes with eyelid retraction and horizontal eye lengthning surgery? is it possible with other surgeries?*
as regards the hooding, it can be changed with a simple lipofilling*.*
another option to lift the lower eyelid could be orbital rim implant*...*


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 22, 2019)

you dont understand. hunter eyes are always pct. your example has pct
positively tilted eyes are best


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 22, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> you dont understand. hunter eyes are always pct. your example has pct
> positively tilted eyes are best


ok, let's ignore the tilt and focus on the vertical width [I'm going to edit the thread]


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 22, 2019)

Your eyebrows are set too high.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 22, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> ok, let's ignore the tilt and focus on the vertical width [I'm going to edit the thread]


under eye support + brow ridge. fillers and implants COULD create this effect I think but not sure


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 22, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> under eye support + brow ridge. fillers and implants COULD create this effect I think but not sure


Someone posted good results but I can't find them


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 22, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Your eyebrows are set too high.


an eyebrow transplant will fix them in future
at the moment minoxidil is enought


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 22, 2019)

i think your eyes need to be horizontal wider

but i dont know

maybe the eye mega thread can answer your question


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 22, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> under eye support + brow ridge. fillers and implants COULD create this effect I think but not sure


I need to study the procedures of all eye surgeries to figure out it.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 22, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> I need to study the procedures of all eye surgeries to figure out it.


yes. you do.


----------



## samm735 (Jul 22, 2019)

your brow ridge and eyebrows need to be lowered.

almond eye surgery with taban seems to do a good job at furthering towards what you want though












fillers under eyes and above can help also.

but its shape and height of brow that makes the most impact with this.


like see here, my brows lower than yours and it makes a difference to this effect.














having low brows and little to none upper eyelid exposure along with not too much sclera showing seems to be what causes this.


idk what you can do for the brow, but the almond eyes and sclera treatments are something you can start with.

Good luck tho, will be interesting to see more eye stuff on here.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jul 22, 2019)

samm735 said:


> your brow ridge and eyebrows need to be lowered.



This result was miraculous

One day I'll go to Taban and show him this pic "I want exactly this"


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 22, 2019)

WannaBeA6 said:


> This result was miraculous
> 
> One day I'll go to Taban and show him this pic "I want exactly this"


I think the guy had a ptosis


samm735 said:


> your brow ridge and eyebrows need to be lowered.
> 
> almond eye surgery with taban seems to do a good job at furthering towards what you want though
> 
> ...


If I wanted to lower my eyebrow set I'd have get an eyebrow transplant before considering supraorbital implants


----------



## Pillarman (Jul 22, 2019)

most important feature for hunter eyes is to be horizontally long and hooded

positive tilt I think is much more important for eyebrows tan the eye itself


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 18, 2019)

samm735 said:


> like see here, my brows lower than yours and it makes a difference to this effect.


That is mainly because your supraorbitals rims are way better.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Aug 18, 2019)

you need browridge


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 18, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> you dont understand. hunter eyes are always pct. your example has pct
> positively tilted eyes are best


I remember one case with nct but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## meh (Aug 18, 2019)

i have hunter hooded eyes, but without my dad's browridge it sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Aug 18, 2019)

Darth Cialis said:


> I remember one case with nct but I can't find it anymore.


i have hunter eyes with NCT


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 18, 2019)

obesecel said:


> i have hunter eyes with NCT


Pic or cuck eyes.


----------



## Tricksterr (Aug 18, 2019)

I think I read that injecting a bit of botox just above the eyebrows in some cases can make them lower set, not entirely certain though. It makes sense though as it basically paralyzes the nerves and makes them retract


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Aug 18, 2019)

Darth Cialis said:


> Pic or cuck eyes.


check private


----------



## justanothergymcell (Aug 18, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> I think the guy had a ptosis
> 
> If I wanted to lower my eyebrow set I'd have get an eyebrow transplant before considering supraorbital implants


This surgery won't change the distance between your eyes and brows though.


----------



## kota (Aug 18, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> This is an example of what I consider *10/10* eyes:
> *they are really vertically narrow *and are partially hooded
> *
> View attachment 84264
> ...


You could get eyelid retraction surgery to make the eyes more vertically narrow. You already have a good tilt IMO. Horizontal lengthening is trickier, canthoplasty might be able to tighten the outer canthus slightly but the effect would be very limited.


----------



## Okiwaga (Aug 18, 2019)

just squint


----------



## jackthenerd (Aug 18, 2019)

samm735 said:


> your brow ridge and eyebrows need to be lowered.
> 
> almond eye surgery with taban seems to do a good job at furthering towards what you want though
> 
> ...



Some of those results are insane. What exactly is almond eye surgery? I realized I'm in a situation similar to the first two pictures there. It's almost like the iris is shifted a bit too far upwards (and you can see some of the white stuff under it). Is it possible and safe to fix? What does it cost?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Aug 19, 2019)

I will report, but there is a possibility that under skin threads used to facelift for oldcels might pull your whole eyea area with eyebrows back and up, causing hooded,pct eyes + with pct eyebrows, check out my threads about eyesmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Aug 19, 2019)

if you had hunter eyes you'd be chad, the eye area makes or breaks a face.


----------



## Artturih (Apr 1, 2020)

Bruh, if those are perfect eyes, then I have them.


----------



## retard (Apr 1, 2020)

masculine eyes are just as much created by a straight eye lid as they are being vertically narrow, you can get them _if_ your surgeon isn’t bluepilled or you specifically instruct him otherwise you want a straight lower lid with the retraction

lmao didn’t see this thread is a year old


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 1, 2020)

Browridge Implants + Eyebrow Transplant + Almind Eye + Upper Eyelid Exposure Fat Graft + UES Fat Graft


----------

